# Rigid metal conduit ,How about a little paint



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

I like the tree growing out of the gutter...:laughing:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Is that a 1949 weatherhead?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JohnR said:


> Is that a 1949 weatherhead?


No,

It's a 1947..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## ritelec (May 6, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> I like the tree growing out of the gutter...:laughing:



I like the waterbottle supporting the mast.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Just a guess from the porcelain insert in the weatherhead that this is probably from the mid 50's.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Just a guess from the porcelain insert in the weatherhead that this is probably from the mid 50's.


Yeah that's probably the last time it was painted as well..


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

those straps are getting harder for me to get 
services should be built like this
cept for the LL part , that looked like it sucked unless they pushed up (something I do not do if i can avoid it)


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

A steel support for the riser maybe?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nolabama said:


> those straps are getting harder for me to get
> services should be built like this
> cept for the LL part , that looked like it sucked unless they pushed up (something I do not do if i can avoid it)


I'll bet that LL was a mother even if you pushed those wires up.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> A steel support for the riser maybe?


Maybe guy wires.


----------

